

Restic – Backups done right - fw42
https://restic.github.io/

======
johng
This looks interesting. There isn't much on here about the actual tech behind
it. If I back up a 2gb .sql file -- and run the dedup, how efficient is it
going to be? If I need to restore one that's 2 weeks old, how does it do?

Say I want to do daily snapshots for 30 days, and always 30 days. Will it trim
old data?

